# Pergola with 4x4 post- what's the weight load?



## Vanglad (May 18, 2016)

So I started building a pergola and then wondered if the 4x4 post can hold the load!! And yes, I know, I should have asked first!
I have two 2x8x12beams bolted to the top of the 4x4x8 post and nine 2x6x14 laying on top of that. I would also need to put about 30 2x2x12 on top of that to increase shading effect. Is this too much for the two 4x4 vertical post to hold? The other side of the pergola is attached (bolted) to the house.
I appreciate your help with this, it's not relaxing to wonder if my pergola is going to fall down on top of me!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

As long as they're all tied together, they're plenty strong.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

No need to worry about the post because it is vertical. My early days as a truck driver were spent moving furniture and we would pack dishes and delicate china and all kinds of glassware with delicate stems - all packed vertical. We would then use these glass ware boxes as row base. We would then pack dressers, cabinets, chairs and sofas on top of the delicate glassware. Never had a problem... even delicate stem glasses are very strong in vertical position. "Bolted to the house" means that whatever you put on top of the vertical 4X4 post will stay there unless the pole rots or the house falls down. 

Relax... get a good night sleep... no need to worry about your project!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What are the 4x4's made of and are they set in concrete? If they are cedar then you might have a problem with wind breaking the posts. If they are pressure treated then they should be strong enough.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Vanglad said:


> So I started building a pergola and then wondered if the 4x4 post can hold the load!! And yes, I know, I should have asked first!
> I have two 2x8x12beams bolted to the top of the 4x4x8 post and nine 2x6x14 laying on top of that. I would also need to put about 30 2x2x12 on top of that to increase shading effect. Is this too much for the two 4x4 vertical post to hold? The other side of the pergola is attached (bolted) to the house.
> I appreciate your help with this, it's not relaxing to wonder if my pergola is going to fall down on top of me!!


Clarify please.

4x4x8, so they are on post brackets I assume?

"2x8x12 beams" how many, and how are they connected, and are you tying all of the posts together, or just pairs of posts?

How are you attaching to the house? To the fascia board?

A rough drawing would help a lot...


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

So my opinion (and its somewhat educated as I am a licensed engineer) is that similar to what shoot said above the question here is really more about the fasteners that you are using. Generally speaking, the 4X4 will carry a lot of load (there's a reason they are the most commonly used dimension lumber for posts), so you don't need to worry so much about one of them failing structurally. You're weakest points will be at connections, highly recommend carriage bolts, lag screws, and then screwed braces in that order.


----------



## Vanglad (May 18, 2016)

Yes, they are pressure treated pine. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Vanglad (May 18, 2016)

shoot summ said:


> Clarify please.
> 
> 4x4x8, so they are on post brackets I assume?
> 
> ...


Yes, the 4x4x8 are on post brackets and the 2x8x12 are screwed sandwiching it together at the top with 5" lag screws. It is attached to the house with several 6" lag screws into to baseboard and thru to the beams. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will do so! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Vanglad (May 18, 2016)

craigwbryant said:


> So my opinion (and its somewhat educated as I am a licensed engineer) is that similar to what shoot said above the question here is really more about the fasteners that you are using. Generally speaking, the 4X4 will carry a lot of load (there's a reason they are the most commonly used dimension lumber for posts), so you don't need to worry so much about one of them failing structurally. You're weakest points will be at connections, highly recommend carriage bolts, lag screws, and then screwed braces in that order.


I've used 5 and 6" lag screws. Hopefully that is sufficient. Thank you for your response!!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd suggest replacing the lag's with 1/2" bolts with washers. Lags and carriage bolts do not meet code most places nowadays.

Granted I'm sure you're not having this inspected, just something to think about.

I always like to over build personally.


----------

